# Cold smoked salmon



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Stupid ? here. Is cold smoked salmon basically sushi. I mean is it still raw?


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 20, 2008)

no it is not sushi

cold smoked salmon is cured salmon using a salt brine and slow smoked at low temp


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 20, 2008)

O ok sounds good. I love salmon and found a video on youtube about it will have to give it a try some day Thanks salmon


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 20, 2008)

smoked salmon is real easy to do if you keep it simple i cover the fillet with rock salt for 1 1/2 hours rinse and smoke at 120 for 4 hours using alder or cherry then i bump the temp up to 150 and smoke until fish is flaky and nice let cool and eat


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2008)

What he said, it's mighty tasty too!


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks you guys. Ill have to try it have u ever put it on a cedar plank while doing that.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 20, 2008)

cedar plank is only used for salmon when grilling.........not smoking


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks WD..


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 20, 2008)

I cold smoke a LOT of salmon. 

dry cure it overnight in the fridge, smoke as cold as you can get it for 4-5 hours. 
dry cure mix 3:1:1  seasalt:brown sugar:dried dill tips. 
thoroughly cover both sides of the salmon side and leave in fridge ovedrnight. 
iN morning pour off liquid and rinse rest of cure off the salmon and pat dry with kitchen paper. 
leave in fridge to dry out a bit. a few hours, normally does the trick. but overnight won't do it any harm. 
Smoke cold for 4-5 hours. 

It's best sliced very thin at an angle so you get decent sized slices. 

I'm doing some in a couple weeks so will post pics then :-)


----------



## richtee (Sep 20, 2008)

As an aside, and pretty usless I suppose, but not all sushi is raw.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 20, 2008)

lol but sushi has rice in it - I mean come on raw fish and maggots ? 
Does that sound appetising to you lol 

The thing with smoked salmon is that you've both cured and smoked it. Both are preserving techniques. Most people only like it thin sliced. Me I can eat it in chunks :-) 

As an aside. If you want to make gravad lax. Use the same curing method as above but use 3:1:2 ratio. And weigh the salmon down with something heavy when it's curing. Maybe give it a full 24 hours as well. That's real good too :-)

Costco are having a £3 off a side of salmon sale in week or two (need to check dates again) so I'll be stocking up on the maximum allowed and smoking them all.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 14, 2009)

I really enjoy doing Nova style "lox".  Yeah I know lox are not smoked

I have done dry brine and liquid brine.  Liquid brine makes for a more creamy texture.  Dry brine gives a little more texture.  Both are good.

I don't brine very long.  4-6 hours max.  Dry under a fan to form a pellicle

Cold smoke over apple and cherry for maybe an hour and a half.  I'm looking for a hint of smoke

Great breakfast on bagels or toast with a smear of cream cheese, capers and red onions.  

Salmon is on sale at the local grocery this week.  I plan to cold smoke some for tomorrow.


----------



## ghost308 (Feb 14, 2009)

Heres another recipe, it used to be in here someplace http://www.salmonuniversity.com/rs_htss01_index.html
I've used this alot it's really good.


----------

